# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se  Qualcomm recovery cables

## mohamed73

E10  E15   U20   X10  Legend 
Recovery cables are UART cable to qualcomm recovery interface.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] requires recovery cable in order to perform recovery of dead phone.
The interface could be also used for any other operation like flash or unlock.
Firmware version doesn't metter when recovery interface used for unlock.
QC8255 models dont require any special cable for recovery, Instead USB + Testpoint is used.

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## daryouss

شكرا اخي...

----------


## bouhelal

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## المرشد

شكرا

----------

